# Norwegian: Tyske(r) boderne



## Schlabberlatz

> […] «Le Run [...] entrée dans le port de Bergen et débarquions aux *Tyske Bodurne* quartier de la ville [...]» […] «[…] Sylvius Hog […] se rendit dans le quartier de *Tyske-Bodrone*» […] In these descriptions, again, both texts contain misspellings of a local term, and they use the Norwegian word for ‘German’. In both cases it probably should have read; ‘*Tyske(r) boderne*’, meaning “the German barracks” or “storage houses”. Per Johan Moe: Intertextuality and Verne’s Norway. The origin of Un Billet de loterie (1886), p. 11


"The _Run_ entered the port of Bergen and [we] disembarked at Tyske Bodurne, a quarter of the city …" "Sylvius Hog went to the quarter Tyske-Bodrone".

I guess this is an alternate name for "Tyskebryggen".

The meaning of "boderne" is sufficiently explained by P. J. Moe.

My question is: Should I write "Tyske*r* boderne" or just "Tyske boderne", without the "r"?


----------



## raumar

If Verne meant "Tyskebryggen", why not use that name? That is a name people are familiar with, ulike the "-bodene" options.

I have not seen the  "-bodene" name before, so I don't know what the historically correct word is, but both versions can be OK. The version with the r would refer to the noun "tysker", and the version without r would refer to the adjective "tysk". But the name should be written as a single word, and if you want to write in modern Norwegian, you should write "bodene" without r.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Thanks a lot! You have answered my question. Maybe the name "Tyske Boderne" was used in Bergen in the 19th ct. as an alternative for "Tyskebryggen"? The first quotation above is from a French traveller who visited Bergen in the 1860s. Verne obviously used his articles for his novel "Un Billet de Loterie". The second quotation above is from this novel. I’ll choose "Tyske Boderne" and add a footnote to my translation in which I will explain that Verne probably meant Tyskebryggen. (I don’t think there’s any other "tyske" quarter in Bergen.)


----------



## raumar

That makes sense, since the famous "Bryggen" (the whole quarter) consists of several "boder" (the individual buildings). But because such names usually are spelt as a single word (as in Tyskebryggen), at least in contemporary Norwegian, it may be better to keep the hyphen from Verne's text.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Thanks again! I’ll have to think about that. But I translate the book into German, so it’s not very important if there is a hyphen or not, at least in my opinion. And, as I’ve said before, there’ll be a footnote, so no harm can be done  In this footnote, I’ll translate "Tyske Boderne" as "deutsche Baracken" and "deutsche Lager(häuser)" (cf. above "“the German barracks” or “storage houses”"). With "Tyske Boderne" spelled as two separate words, German readers will easily be able to recognize what the Norwegian word for "German" is – tysk(e) –, so they can easily learn something  But of course I appreciate all your comments! As I’ve said before: thanks!


----------



## Sepia

I don't know the details to when they decided for which name. But one should note, that "bod" and "brygge" means different things. One (bod) refers to the actual buildings and the the other (brygge - it actually means "bridge") refers to the landing itself. Of course one wouldn't be there without the other, but it is still not the same.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Thank you! Well, yes, it’s a bit mysterious – where does that name "Tyske Boderne" come from? I can’t find it on the web. But it’s a novel, not a treatise on geography, so why not keep the somewhat strange name? And, yes, "brygge(n)" means "wharf", in German: "Landungsbrücke". I had looked it up on Wikipedia


----------



## Sepia

Schlabberlatz said:


> Thank you! Well, yes, it’s a bit mysterious – where does that name "Tyske Boderne" come from? I can’t find it on the web. But it’s a novel, not a treatise on geography, so why not keep the somewhat strange name? And, yes, "brygge(n)" means "wharf", in German: "Landungsbrücke". I had looked it up on Wikipedia



Isn't that obvious? Why would they have ships land there if there weren't any buildings to store the goods in or to sell/buy them from? And it would also be an obvious choice that the merchants who - at least more or less - spoke the same languages would also have their offices and storages close together. I mean, could you give me just one logical reason for them to scatter all over Bergen's port and not stay together - especially in the days when they hadn't invented the telephone yet?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Thanks again! I guess I haven’t expressed myself clearly enough  Of course you are right. It’s easy to understand the origin of the name "Tyskeboderne". What’s mysterious to me is the fact that the French traveller mentioned above used that name. It seems to be very rare; as I’ve said before, I can’t find it on the web.


----------



## Ben Jamin

I would advise not to translate the word "bod/bodene" to English as "barracks", as the word "barracks" is _almost _exclusively used about military lodging, which corresponds to Norwegian and German "kaserne".   Whereas the Norwegian "brakke" (from German "Baracke") is rendered in English as "shack" or "hut".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Thank you! (The next little mystery: Why did P. J. Moe, who is Norwegian, translate the word as "barracks"? Maybe it had that meaning back in the 19th. ct.? )


----------



## Ben Jamin

Schlabberlatz said:


> Thank you! (The next little mystery: Why did P. J. Moe, who is Norwegian, translate the word as "barracks"? Maybe it had that meaning back in the 19th. ct.? )


I think we'll never know the answer. Maybe he was simply unaware of the  word "barracks" being a "false friend"?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

That sounds like a good explanation. Thanks again!


----------



## Sepia

Ben Jamin said:


> I would advise not to translate the word "bod/bodene" to English as "barracks", as the word "barracks" is _almost _exclusively used about military lodging, which corresponds to Norwegian and German "kaserne".   Whereas the Norwegian "brakke" (from German "Baracke") is rendered in English as "shack" or "hut".



True. Without ever having checked it, "bod" would normally indicate to me that some kind of trade or administrative business is going on there. In Denmark lots of cities that have a port also have a street called "Toldbodgade" - customs-"bod"-street, because the customs office used to be there.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

If you are interested in etymology, have a look here: Norwegian: bod


----------

